# Help! Sporadic dead patches on lawn



## Riles (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with this. I noticed patches like this on both my front and back lawns last August. They seemed to get bigger until fall when it snowed. I dig down and cut some out, checked for bugs etc and couldn't find anything. I overseeded bother spots this spring and they seemed to rebound and come back. Fast forward to this August and I have the same thing happening. The attached photos were taken last week. 
Has anyone run into this before? Do you know of possible solutions short of cutting it out redoing?
Thanks!

Riles


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Riles

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Riles (Aug 30, 2019)

No we haven't had a dog in five years. That's what I had initially thought about the patches on the front but that theory went out the door when they appeared in the fenced in back as well


----------

